# Galego: Pouco tempo me abondou para recoñecer en vós alguén especial



## adbaco

He hecho un intento de traducir un texto al Galego... ¿Puede alguien ayudarme a revisarlo? - Gracias!

Pouco tempo me abondou para  recoñecer en vós alguén especial, desexamos fortemente que este pouco  tempo que compartimos xuntos sexa tan só o inicio dunha longa amizade.  Grazas por estar aquí!


----------



## jonquiliser

Quizá:
Pouco  tempo abondoume ...   
recoñecer en tí alguén especial 
[desexamos fortemente] ¿desexo con todo o meu corazón?
Grazas/Gracias por estares aquí!


----------



## adbaco

Muchas gracias jonquiliser!


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Abondoume este pouco tempo para recoñecer en tí alguén especial, desexo con toda a alma que tan escaso tempo que compartimos sexa o inicio dunha longa amizade. Grazas por estares aquí! _
Así está máis correcto e natural.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

XiaoRoel said:


> para recoñecer en tí  alguén especial



O pronome persoal non é acentuado neste caso.


----------

